# what do you need to make a fur suit?



## freezethewolf (Jun 5, 2010)

well its like the title says what do you need to make a fur suit and where would you get this stuff?


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 5, 2010)

craft stores or online stores, the basic necessities are foam (not like styrafoam) and some kind of fur fabric depending on your liking. lots of hotglue and thread!

dang what was that website, now I feel dumb after being at the con panel for making fursuits. XD


----------



## Senora Kitty (Jun 5, 2010)

Refer to this. http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=42331


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 5, 2010)

Senora Kitty said:


> Refer to this. http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=42331



nice thanks, this one too, I had too dig out my notes
http://www.livejournal.com/tools/memories.bml?user=fursuit

theres a handful of good tutorials on youtube as well, I made my first furpaws from tutorials by Caninehybrid


----------



## freezethewolf (Jun 5, 2010)

hey thanks i think ive already found someone to talk to. i wuld have him do it...but i want to make own. like something to be proud of =)


----------



## Machine (Jun 5, 2010)

freezethewolf said:


> hey thanks i think ive already found someone to talk to. i wuld have him do it...but i want to make own. like something to be proud of =)


Hitting the Reply button on someone's post would make it a lot easier to understand who you are talking to. Just some friendly advice.


----------



## Senora Kitty (Jun 5, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> nice thanks, this one too, I had too dig out my notes
> http://www.livejournal.com/tools/memories.bml?user=fursuit
> 
> theres a handful of good tutorials on youtube as well, I made my first furpaws from tutorials by Caninehybrid


Yes, for visual learners such as myself youtube is perfect for finding ways to make things. I try to find as many tutorials with picture guides as I can.


----------

